# Project - Rotary Broach



## roadie33 (Feb 26, 2015)

Started working on making a Rotary Broach.
I will need to make some square holes in some other projects I will be working on.
I spent some time watching videos and looking at other broaches to come up with this one.
So I figured I'd better get started on the broach, in case I run into some problems.

Here are some preliminary pics of what I have done so far.






Here is the main body, the cutter holder, and the top mount.
After I finish boring the main body to size, I'll need to cut the top to a 1* taper for the broach to work.
Still need to drill some holes and do some welding.


I intentionally chamfered both sides to allow for weld to fill in and get better penetration.
I'll turn it back flat in the lathe when done.
Still need to get a couple of bearings. Already have the thrust bearings.
I'll update as I get more done.


----------

